# Riders in Eastern NC



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

How many riders do we have in Eastern NC? List your location and where you like to ride. 


Me: Raeford NC
Like to ride @ Cape Fear ATV/MX Park, Busco Beach, and Bigwoods. (I am always looking for more places to ride).


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i live in benson. i ride at busco alot, looking for new places to ride though


----------

